# Honda HSS1332 110 Jet Installed - items to consider after installation



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all. I just wanted to let you know my machine is running great with the 110 jet installed except for a couple of questions.
I noticed a faint smell of unburden gasoline and the engine surging so I am wondering about two things to consider:

1 - should I change to a hotter spark plug and if so any recommendations on brand?
2 - should I increase the idle rpm and if so to what rpm value?

Here is a video so that you can hear the surging in the engine upon entering deeper snow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

1. What's your altitude, Stephen? Possibly the #110 is too rich for you?
2. How many total hours does the machine have on it? If less than 10, that may be part of it.
3. I would recommend 3700 max RPM and 2100-2200 idle RPM based on my experience.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Stephen0523 said:


> Hello all. I just wanted to let you know my machine is running great with the 110 jet installed except for a couple of questions.
> I noticed a faint smell of unburden gasoline and the engine surging so I am wondering about two things to consider:
> 
> 1 - should I change to a hotter spark plug and if so any recommendations on brand?
> ...


Just curious about how your machine was running before this jet change? 

The plug should be okay. rpms should be what tabora said. how did you determine what size jet? should go by elevation.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Tabora, thanks for the fast reply! According to Google earth my elevation here in Prince Edward Island is 85 feet.
And the hours are at 84.2 hours. When I purchased the jacket I did make the judgment by my current elevation.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi *orangputeh, I believe the machine was running well except lacking power which was the reason for the jet change. I just don't think the surging sounds correct as I saw some other videos of other people going through heavy wet snow and you did not hear that surging. John Franco going through heavy stuff. 



*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stephen0523 said:


> According to Google earth my elevation here in Prince Edward Island is 85 feet.
> And the hours are at 84.2 hours. When I purchased the jacket I did make the judgment by my current elevation.


You're basically exactly where I am at 72ish feet. I would think the #110 would be spot on, especially under load. But machines differ; maybe you should try the #108?


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmmm, I hate to change to a 108 when idle or spark plug change might be better?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stephen0523 said:


> Hmmm, I hate to change to a 108 when idle or spark plug change might be better?


The pilot jet and idle speed settings are not going to change things at max RPM. That's what the Main Jet is all about. I would not vary from the specified BPR5ES spark plug, but that's just my take on it after 34 years experience with GX snow engines. My 1987 GX240 uses that same NGK plug; it's been the GX large block gold standard for a long time.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Tabora, do you have a link for a good one 08 jet might as well buy it and pop it in it's a very easy thing to do?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stephen0523 said:


> Thanks Tabora, do you have a link for a good one 08 jet might as well buy it and pop it in it's a very easy thing to do?


Where did you get the #110? Your local Honda dealer in Canada seems to be a cheap source to avoid shipping costs.


99101-ZH8-1080JET, MAIN (#108) (CARBURETOR NO.)


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

There is where I purchased my jet. They do not have a 108 jet however.








Predator 3500 212 cc Honda GX 160 200 390 Intake Carburetor Carb Main Jet | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Predator 3500 212 cc Honda GX 160 200 390 Intake Carburetor Carb Main Jet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here's a set of various size jets for sale I just need to find out the equivalent to the numbers which is a 108. Race-Guy #50#55#60#65#70#75#80 Carburetor Main Jet for Predator 212cc Honda Clone GX160 GX200 GX390: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stephen0523 said:


> Here's a set of various size jets for sale I just need to find out the equivalent to the numbers which is a 108. Race-Guy #50#55#60#65#70#75#80 Carburetor Main Jet for Predator 212cc Honda Clone GX160 GX200 GX390: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


It's none of those. Those are exactly what they say: #50 to #80 jets. You want a #108, which is right there in the part number I gave you: 99101-ZH8-*108*0. Just go to your Honda dealer; they're an inexpensive item, about $5-6 USD.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Great! I will check with them for the 99101-ZH8-1080 Jet and keep the post informed.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I know you mentioned An unburnt gas smell... but that’s par for the course when you have sufficient fueling and no Catalytic converter.

Before you drop down a jet, warm the machine up and add a little choke. If it clears up go to a #112.

If it stumbles worse, then, try a #108.

FYI, my machine with about 35hours on it runs perfect with a #110 at 1300ft.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks drmerdp, I will try that. Will get a chance in a few hours as we're getting quite a bit of snow at the moment.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

It was way too cold last night -30! So I went out just now and it seems to surge less when the choke is out a bit. But I think I will get both jets and experiment.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

No harm in experimenting, do report your findings. Though I’d bet the #112 does the trick. Elevation is only one component, ambient temperature plays a big role as well.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Where did you get the #110? Your local Honda dealer in Canada seems to be a cheap source to avoid shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 99101-ZH8-1080JET, MAIN (#108) (CARBURETOR NO.)


Hey, I just looked at my receipt and that is the “high altitude jet” installed at delivery three weeks ago, I did pay extra, not much: $80 installed. I’m at 9600’. I’m presuming that’s the correct one. I can see I need to get one of those tachs to measure my engine rpm’s. ✌🏼


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

> 99101-ZH8-1080JET, MAIN (#108) (CARBURETOR NO.)





Breckcapt said:


> Hey, I just looked at my receipt and that is the “high altitude jet” installed at delivery three weeks ago, I did pay extra, not much: $80 installed. I’m at 9600’. I’m presuming that’s the correct one. I can see I need to get one of those tachs to measure my engine rpm’s. ✌🏼


Heck no, at 9,600' I'd expect you to have the #102 or the #100.

GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-)
# 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | Super Lean
# 98 | 0.98 mm .0386" | 99101-ZH8-0980 | Extra Lean
# 100 | 1.00 mm .0394" | 99101-ZH8-1000 | Lean 8000'+
# 102 | 1.02 mm .0402" | 99101-ZH8-1020 | (Stock) 6000'+
# 105 | 1.05 mm .0413" | 99101-ZH8-1050 | 3000’ to 6000’
# 108 | 1.08 mm .0425" | 99101-ZH8-1080 | 1500’ to 3000’
# 110 | 1.10 mm .0433" | 99101-ZH8-1100 | Sea Level to 1500'
# 112 | 1.12 mm .0441" | 99101-ZH8-1120 | Sea Level Sub-Zero Temps?


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Heck no, at 9,600' I'd expect you to have the #102 or the #100.
> 
> GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-2018)
> # 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | Super Lean
> ...


Man, thanks. Ignorance is no excuse but I relied on the local authorized dealer. He recommended I “upgrade” to the high altitude jet. It appears he even replaced the stock for the 108 unless the receipt is wrong. I’ll have to talk to them. I don’t doubt you at all but can you tell me from where you got that table so I have something to point out to them? Is the true test of my engine performance to get a tach and see what my rpm’s are?

i sent an email to the tech......./


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Heck no, at 9,600' I'd expect you to have the #102 or the #100.
> 
> GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-2018)
> # 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | Super Lean
> ...


If I may. I can assure you that my machine with a #110 performs excellent at 1300ft.

# 110 | 1.10 mm .0433" | 99101-ZH8-1100 | Sweet spot for 2015-2018 GX390 @ Sea Level to *1500’*

Too be honest I’m thinking of experimenting next year with a #112. Might be fun to install a o2 bung in a cheap aftermarket muffler and check AFR under load with my wideband.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> He recommended I “upgrade” to the high altitude jet. It appears he even replaced the stock for the 108 unless the receipt is wrong.


Smaller number jet is higher altitude jet. Hopefully he put in the #100 not a #108...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Personally, #102 or the stock #105 would probably be correct even at 9600’ considering that these machines are set up 1 to 2 sizes to lean.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> can you tell me from where you got that table so I have something to point out to them?


The jet list was from the Honda parts listing for the HSS1332AATD. The annotations are from forum members telling me what works best for them at their altitude over the past 5 years. For example, based on @drmerdp's post #21 above, I've already edited the list both in this thread and in the repository.

No one has told me that their GX390 is happy with the so-called "high altitude" #95 or #98 jets.


Breckcapt said:


> Is the true test of my engine performance to get a tach and see what my rpm’s are?


Main jetting changes don't appear to significantly affect max RPM. That is set by the stop screw; my machine likes 3,700. If the machine is running smoothly without surging, then "_Bob's your uncle_".

Here's the tach I installed: RacingPowerSports Backlit Digital Tach Tachometer Hour Meter ATV Boat Bike UTV | eBay


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Smaller number jet is higher altitude jet. Hopefully he put in the #100...


my Honda tech said he’d check on Monday when he’s back in the shop to see what the scoop is....thanks to all for the heads up


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Heck no, at 9,600' I'd expect you to have the #102 or the #100.
> 
> GX390 HS1332 (2011-2015) & HSS1332A (2015-)
> # 95 | 0.95 mm .0374" | 99101-ZH8-0950 | Super Lean
> ...


The story gets stranger....so, I spoke with the Honda tech up here and he told me my 1332 came from Honda with a 110 jet, yes. He put in the 108 which he says is the correct jet for the county up here, been at it 25 years and I know he has a good rep, there is only the one authorized dealer in the county, and said a 102 would run too lean. I’m just the messenger here - at 9600’ I might add - but thought I’d post this. I’ve only got about 8 hours on it now but come this weekend we’re in for 12-20 inches so it’ll be a good test I suppose. This snow should have a higher moisture content so it will be heavy stuff. I’ll let ya know. I’ve been through about 15 inches so far: no surging, no lugging, but it’s been powder. ✌🏼


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> The jet list was from the Honda parts listing for the HSS1332AATD. The annotations are from forum members telling me what works best for them at their altitude over the past 5 years. For example, based on @drmerdp's post #21 above, I've already edited the list both in this thread and in the repository.
> 
> No one has told me that their GX390 is happy with the so-called "high altitude" #95 or #98 jets.
> 
> ...


Regarding the tach, how do you feel about a handheld infrared tach to determine if I’m around the 3500+ or _ 100?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Breck, tabora will be back at some point, but i will offer, your hand held will work but only with some covers off. His suggested tach is Awesome, I have installed a few of them, on my blowers and gennys and you guys south of the border pay about half of what we pay up here....my 3 cents worth......


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

contender said:


> Breck, tabora will be back at some point, but i will offer, your hand held will work but only with some covers off. His suggested tach is Awesome, I have installed a few of them, on my blowers and gennys and you guys south of the border pay about half of what we pay up here....my 3 cents worth......


yeah, that probably seems like the way to go. That will have to be an off season job......I’ll take your 3 cents....thanks


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

Im at 6700 feet in Tahoe. Any thoughts on what might be the correct jet for my 1332? I bought a 105 and a 108 jet to try. The machine is new with under two hours on it. It stopped snowing shortly after I bought it in early February. Temps are typically in the 20's and 30's around here with occasional dips to the low teens and rarely in the single digits.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Steve, check Post #19, tabora has offered some suggestions I believe.....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> Im at 6700 feet in Tahoe. Any thoughts on what might be the correct jet for my 1332? I bought a 105 and a 108 jet to try.


Some folks have reported that recent HSS1332A models have come with a #110 installed, where until recently #102 was Honda Stock, with smaller jets being the higher altitude ones. I'm at sea level with the #110 working perfectly; others have gone to #112 or even #114.

If you have the #102 and are experiencing some surging after at least 5 hours of break-in, try the #108. If that's too rich, back off to the #105.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Some folks have reported that recent HSS1332A models have come with a #110 installed, where until recently #102 was Honda Stock, with smaller jets being the higher altitude ones. I'm at sea level with the #110 working perfectly; others have gone to #112 or even #114.
> 
> If you have the #102 and are experiencing some surging after at least 5 hours of break-in, try the #108. If that's too rich, back off to the #105.


I’m that guy as well whose machine was supposedly delivered with the # 110. My tech swears by the # 108. I have no standing to doubt him, I am indeed the new guy with only 6 weeks under my belt, given that he is the Honda guy in the county here at 9600’ he swears by it, this rookie has no apparent issues, so I’m going for it. I know I’m in the minority but through time I’ll let you know if I have any issues. to be honest, not sure I know how to diagnose any issues as so far it throws everything I have in front of me. If I end up the fool, I’ve been called worse and been worse. ✌🏼


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> Some folks have reported that recent HSS1332A models have come with a #110 installed, where until recently #102 was Honda Stock, with smaller jets being the higher altitude ones. I'm at sea level with the #110 working perfectly; others have gone to #112 or even #114.
> 
> If you have the #102 and are experiencing some surging after at least 5 hours of break-in, try the #108. If that's too rich, back off to the #105.


Thanks for the info. Interesting, Ill have to see what jet I have in my 1332. so far, I have not experienced any surging. My unit came from the flatlands in Wisconsin. It was supposedly produced in September of 2020, but I question that as the serial number is much lower than recent units. Plus, I have the old chute design.

Im hoping for another couple of storms to get some hours on this blower before playing with the jets.


Breckcapt said:


> I’m that guy as well whose machine was supposedly delivered with the # 110. My tech swears by the # 108. I have no standing to doubt him, I am indeed the new guy with only 6 weeks under my belt, given that he is the Honda guy in the county here at 9600’ he swears by it, this rookie has no apparent issues, so I’m going for it. I know I’m in the minority but through time I’ll let you know if I have any issues. to be honest, not sure I know how to diagnose any issues as so far it throws everything I have in front of me. If I end up the fool, I’ve been called worse and been worse. ✌🏼


I wouldnt doubt that you have the #108 jet. In addition to altitude, temperatures have an impact on air density. Colorado winters are pretty frigid especially at your elevation. Colorado is the coldest place Ive ever skied lol


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> Thanks for the info. Interesting, Ill have to see what jet I have in my 1332. so far, I have not experienced any surging. My unit came from the flatlands in Wisconsin. It was supposedly produced in September of 2020, but I question that as the serial number is much lower than recent units. Plus, I have the old chute design.
> 
> Im hoping for another couple of storms to get some hours on this blower before playing with the jets.
> 
> ...


Indeed, this was last night.....03.30.2021


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

tabora said:


> Some folks have reported that recent HSS1332A models have come with a #110 installed, where until recently #102 was Honda Stock, with smaller jets being the higher altitude ones. I'm at sea level with the #110 working perfectly; others have gone to #112 or even #114.
> 
> If you have the #102 and are experiencing some surging after at least 5 hours of break-in, try the #108. If that's too rich, back off to the #105.


Here is the jetting info:


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

AT250X said:


> Here is the jetting info:
> [/QUOTE
> 
> We’ll, well, well....it was a #110. How about that.


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

AT250X said:


> Here is the jetting info:


Very interesting! i thought Honda went with leaner jets for EPA and CARB emissions requirements. This suggest the opposite... BTW, is that from the shop maual for our blowers?


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

SteveCA said:


> Very interesting! i thought Honda went with leaner jets for EPA and CARB emissions requirements. This suggest the opposite... BTW, is that from the shop maual for our blowers?


This is from the fourth edition shop manual.
Richer on the main jet but leaner on the pilot. Maybe they compensated with the pilot screw opening?


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

AT250X said:


> This is from the fourth edition shop manual.
> Richer on the main jet but leaner on the pilot. Maybe they compensated with the pilot screw opening?


Wow, that is quite a change to go from 102 to 110 as a stock jet. Maybe the leaner pilot jet takes care of the emissions. Either way, i think I will try the 108 jet for my 6700 foot elevation when and if we get another storm here in Tahoe.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> Wow, that is quite a change to go from 102 to 110 as a stock jet. Maybe the leaner pilot jet takes care of the emissions. Either way, i think I will try the 108 jet for my 6700 foot elevation when and if we get another storm here in Tahoe.


Yeah, I’m at 9600’ and have the 108. Time will tell I suppose. It did indeed come with the 110 apparently. 👋


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

Breckcapt said:


> Yeah, I’m at 9600’ and have the 108. Time will tell I suppose. It did indeed come with the 110 apparently. 👋


If the 108 jet is correct for your elevation, maybe I may need the 110 jet as I am 3000 feet lower than you. But I think you have colder winters than Tahoe by a wide margin. I checked my SensorPush temperature data for this past winter and lowest temps we saw were 10F and that was only during the blizzard of 2021. We are mostly in the mid 20's low 30's around here.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

SteveCA said:


> If the 108 jet is correct for your elevation, maybe I may need the 110 jet as I am 3000 feet lower than you. But I think you have colder winters than Tahoe by a wide margin. I checked my SensorPush temperature data for this past winter and lowest temps we saw were 10F and that was only during the blizzard of 2021. We are mostly in the mid 20's low 30's around here.


I would never challenge the knowledge of Tabora and Orang.....I’m the new guy; yes, sure is colder up here. 8 degrees this morning as a matter of fact. Single digits overnight from December-March are customary, can have a string of -8 degree nights, highs in the teens, humidity is ridiculously low if that matters. I’m just gonna run with it and see if I have issues when the late April cement-like snow hits us hard. Those guys are the long term experts.....I’m just a commenter.


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm at 9600ft elevation (Breckenridge CO). My HSS1332ATD came from the factory with a 102 main jet and the modified chute design. I used it this way for 2 seasons but it always felt a bit fat. A plug check also looked fat (dark center electrode). This season I'm going with a 100 main jet. I tested the 100 at low load (spinning the auger, driving around) but time will tell when it's cold and full of snow. I have a GX200 in a pressure washer that came with a factory 75 main jet. At my elevation it could barely run the pump with trigger pulled (not bypass mode). I dropped that to a 72 main jet and finally it ran right.

The thing I find interesting is the GX200 after a certain year went from a 70 main to a 75 main. The GX390 went from a 102 main to a 110 main. All I can think of is the pilot jet likely changed as well. For my elevation I used the logic of (whatever it came with drop to the next jet size). If my HSS1332ATD responds like my pressure washer, then I should be happy.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

What is the recommendation for a rejet on a HSS724 at sea level (150')?


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Caper63 said:


> What is the recommendation for a rejet on a HSS724 at sea level (150')?


It only takes a few minutes to pull your main jet and see what you have. Since you're at sea level, you can try the next size up and see if it performs better. I would not try the next size down. I learned the hard way that Honda changes things up so it's best to look at what you have before you buy another jet.


----------

